# Will the spec-v bumper fit on a regular sentra?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

One of my friends was wondering if she could put the spec-v bumper on her base model 2002 sentra? Tried using the search function but I found nothing? 

Thanks in advance,
David C.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

maximapowr said:


> *One of my friends was wondering if she could put the spec-v bumper on her base model 2002 sentra? Tried using the search function but I found nothing?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> David C. *


Yes. Search through www.b15sentra.net for more answers. There's quite a few people there that has done the mod with ease. The Spec bumper is also cheap, like $175?


----------

